# Eua - Examine Under Anesthesia



## rich203 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a report that I need help with - Examine Under Anesthesia with I & D of perineal abscess. How do I code for the EUA? Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 27, 2013)

Was the I&D also under anesthesia if so then I would crosswalk the anesthesia code from the I&D surgical procedure. If it is just examine under anesthesia, possibly that would just be unlisted anesthesia code.


----------



## rich203 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. Have a wonderful day!


----------

